# Custom ICS/Cartel EST ???



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the same setup with the matching bindings . Easy to ride and the est was mad comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks alot for replying...i'm looking forward to it. how did the ics compare to the 3D bindings ? :dunno:


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

so easy to adjust.. takes 2 secs to set up the bindings. and like i said before.. so much cushioning.. burton also came out with boots especially made for EST bindings for MORE cushioning


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

shredder07 said:


> so easy to adjust.. takes 2 secs to set up the bindings. and like i said before.. so much cushioning.. burton also came out with boots especially made for EST bindings for MORE cushioning


i dont believe its more cushioning, its a lower sole profile so your closer to the board, so technically its less cush

i had dc's and i loved em alot, but i ended up getting celsius cirruses and they are the best things to ever grace my feet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I feel like only having two bolts on each binding, and the way they bolt up...like they will move around somehow, or come loose easily. No problems with that at all ??

What boots does burton have that are made for the EST's ???

Did you get to try on the celsius cirruses before you bought them ? i would assume you did. I live in a place where theres only one ski shop and they only carry burton and flow boots i think, so I don't have the added option of trying on multiple boots before I buy them...:dunno:


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

nope no problem with the screws moving at all


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the ICS with the EST binding setup on my X8. Incredible flex, feel and response. It is really nice to set your stance up HOWEVER you want. The base pad also gives you a ton of cushioning.

I have used cartels (though not with the ICS) in the past and they are an excellent binder. I would say itd be a hell of a setup


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

erich4482 said:


> I feel like only having two bolts on each binding, and the way they bolt up...like they will move around somehow, or come loose easily. No problems with that at all ??
> 
> What boots does burton have that are made for the EST's ???
> 
> Did you get to try on the celsius cirruses before you bought them ? i would assume you did. I live in a place where theres only one ski shop and they only carry burton and flow boots i think, so I don't have the added option of trying on multiple boots before I buy them...:dunno:



The screws are held on with lock washers and rubber o-rings so they do not loosen. They also have blue locktite on the screws when you first get them. If you snug them down, they aren't coming loose on you.

You don't need a specific boot for est, but they do make a couple of boots (the jeremy jones) that are thinner on the bottom to give you more feel. I would personally just use whatever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

awesome...thanks ! I got the cartels in the mail yesterday. like a cheese ball I put my boot that i have now on, and strapped into the binding(without the board since its not here yet) to see what it felt like. they were comfy but i guess you cant really tell much without the binder bolted to something. the ankle straps are really soft but the capstrap seemed wierd. the ratchet felt like if i actually had it tight, it would pull itself into the side of my boot (into my little toe)...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if Burton makes anything that you can you attach to regular 3D Cartel binder's so that will be compatible with the ICS system? Or do you just have to purchase the new Binder system? I'm thinking about buying a ICS board


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

yes, they make a conversion plate for the 3D bindings to fit the ICS boards. I haven't ridden mine yet but I think I would suggest just just spending a little bit more money and getting EST bindings otherwise your just defeating the purpose of the ICS system...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gotcha..:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

erich4482 said:


> yes, they make a conversion plate for the 3D bindings to fit the ICS boards. I haven't ridden mine yet but I think I would suggest just just spending a little bit more money and getting EST bindings otherwise your just defeating the purpose of the ICS system...


Not entirely. The ICS system still gives the board a lot more torsional flex. The main advantage of the EST bindings are the base pad, the option of riding direct on the board, and a little more stance adjustability. Plus, they are just great bindings. 

While I would agree that there are definately benefits to the EST system, its not a must have. Ill add I have tried out standard bindings on my x8 and it was still a great ride. I really enjoy the inch thick base plate pad the EST bindings have so they usually get more use.


----------

